# Easy money for some people....



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw this on TV and I have signed up. If you have talents, are creative, crafty, smart or just plain silly you can make a few extra bucks. 

The site is fiverr.com, What will you do for $5? List your talents/skills and get paid $5 for them. There is everything listed from blogging, creating logos,chatting, skyping, sending prayers, writing poetry, solving math problems. If you can do it, most likely there is someone willing to pay you for it.

Hope it helps some of you make a little extra cash.:bouncy:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I looked through a few pages and saw some interesting stuff. I'm not sure what I could do for $5, but I may think of something.

Nomad


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My daughter does photo shop and other digital masterpieces and she has a beautiful collection of pictures she has taken. My son is a gaming mastermind so he will be offering his knowledge and advice for gamers. I have years of experience with various media and promotional skills and I have worked in the music entertainment industry for 25 years and I write so that will be my forte. My cousin is posting her ad today for flute and piano lessons via skype.

I'm sure you have some kind of hidden talent you can cash in on Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Trixters_muse said:


> My daughter does photo shop and other digital masterpieces and she has a beautiful collection of pictures she has taken. My son is a gaming mastermind so he will be offering his knowledge and advice for gamers. I have years of experience with various media and promotional skills and I have worked in the music entertainment industry for 25 years and I write so that will be my forte. My cousin is posting her ad today for flute and piano lessons via skype.
> 
> I'm sure you have some kind of hidden talent you can cash in on Nomad


Is laziness a talent? As soon as I get my daughter's web site finished, I may try to think of something.

Nomad


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Trixters_muse, are you still doing this? How are you making out with it? What I find interesting on this is that you can also pay for someone to bring your sites traffic, reviews, twitter followers, facebook likes, facebook followers, blog comments, utube comments, etc. all for only $5.00 each! Like he will give you 20 comments on your blog for $5.00. He received a lot of good feedback and he does all these things........must be making a lot of $$. 

katlupe


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to try this out, already added two gigs to see how it goes. Now I need to brain storm.


----------

